# We Found The Car



## CatPat (Sep 9, 2013)

I did much of the research through the BBB (not the Bed Bath and Beyond!) and discovered the reputable dealership. DA, Gwen, and I went to it this morning. I told the man what we desired but they did not have the C-Max like the rented car. 

But he found the exact car in a dealership in South Carolina. The man said he could do the courtesy trade for the car we want. So, our C-Max will be arriving at 3:00pm. We came to home for lunch, then Gwen followed me to the rental agency to return the rented C-Max. She will take us back to the dealership then.

I called the insurance agency to discuss the insurance rates. They have the different levels of rates and DA advised me to get all the coverages, the most expensive rates. She told me it is best to do this with the new car and the new driver such as me.

The C-Max we will be receiving is a little bit used. It is white with 6,000 miles of use. It was this "demo" car. A "demo" car at the dealership is the car they give to the people when their own car is becoming serviced. I do like this advantage of the miles being used. There are the things called "bugs" sometimes in the new cars which occur in the first miles of the use. This C-Max is the much less expensive than the new cars because of the use. 

I am able to call the insurance agency of the car and tell the VIN (that is the Vehicle Identification Number) and the other information of the car and the credit card number to them. Then I will drive it to home. I am missing of two classes today but the university knows of the situation with attending to DA. 

DA wishes to ride up into the mountains when we receive the car. She can not see them but she loves the "feel" of the mountains and the smelling of the fresh air. 

And there are the rules of the car. I am not to have the classmates in the car yet until I become more experienced of the driving. DA and Mamma shall judge the time of the rule. I have ridden in the classmate's car and I do not like that. They make too much of the noise and they like the bad music, and it is very loud. 

I must not use the phone while I am driving. For me it is the sensible idea. People on the phones in the cars crash into the others. That is a terrible thing.

I must go now. I hope everyone has the very good day!

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## taxlady (Sep 9, 2013)

Woohoo! Best of luck with your new car. Have fun and drive safe.


----------



## Hoot (Sep 9, 2013)

Congratulations on finding your car!
Sounds like you are well on your way to being a good driver. I wish my kids were half as smart, especially about the phone.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 9, 2013)

Congratulations and good luck.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 9, 2013)

Yay, Cat!!!  She's got wheels!!!


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 9, 2013)

Congratulations, Cat! Glad you found what you wanted at a good price! NC mountains are beautiful. Have a great time


----------



## Addie (Sep 9, 2013)

Cat, shut your phone off when you get in the car. Make it part of your routine.

_*Put your seatbelt on, shut the phone off and then insert the key in the ignition.*_ By shutting the phone off, you won't be distracted when it rings. 

Do this every time and you will be one of the safest drivers on the road. 

And congratulations. Drive safely and stick to your rules.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm really excited for you, Cat!  Congrats!


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Sep 9, 2013)

Congrats on the new wheels Cat.


----------



## CatPat (Sep 9, 2013)

Thank you! We have come home. DA is very tired again; she has had much of the activity today so she is in the nap until the dinnertime. 

I promise to keep the rules. I do not use the phone as I am driving. It is not safe and I become nervous if I am to see the driver near me using the phone. And always driving with the seatbelts on! 

I just took the photo of the car and loaded it onto my desktop display. Here it is!







I am very excited of this! 

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 9, 2013)

It's beautiful!


----------



## Hoot (Sep 9, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## bakechef (Sep 9, 2013)

Very nice!

You'll enjoy driving through the mountains this autumn with the leaves changing!  Your DA will enjoy the crispness in the air.  Maybe take a ride to an apple orchard and buy some crisp fall apples!  The mountians in autumn is good for the soul!


----------



## CatPat (Sep 9, 2013)

Yes! We shall make many trips. 

I had an idea. I desire to take Azia with me on the errands and on the trips. She has the chest harness. I could put the seatbelt in, and attach her to it with the carabiner connecting her harness to the shoulder belt. In this, she would become restrained if we encountered an accident.

I think this will work. Do you?

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## bakechef (Sep 9, 2013)

They make special harness for pets to keep them safe in the car, my mom uses them for her little dogs.


----------



## CatPat (Sep 9, 2013)

Oh, and about the screen photo. The LitterBox is the Recycle Bin! Is that so funny? Now it is showing of the bin when it has things in it. When it is clean, it shows a cat behind it with the clean litterbox.

I found it on the Google Search for some icons. It is called the "kitty bin." 

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat (Sep 9, 2013)

bakechef said:


> They make special harness for pets to keep them safe in the car, my mom uses them for her little dogs.



Do they make those for the large dogs?

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## bakechef (Sep 9, 2013)

Yes they do!  Here is one on Amazon.  Amazon.com: Solvit 62296 Pet Vehicle Safety Harness, Large: Pet Supplies





They could likely be found in your local Petsmart or Petco as well.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 9, 2013)

Just please don't take Azia on errands if the outside temperature is over 70°F, Cat!  That can get the car too hot to leave her in there, unless you can take her into the store with you.

That's a good price on the harness, Bakechef.


----------



## CatPat (Sep 9, 2013)

I like that harness, Bakechef! I shall look for these.

Addie, I would never leave her in the hot car. I love her. It is too dangerous.

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## Addie (Sep 9, 2013)

CatPat said:


> I like that harness, Bakechef! I shall look for these.
> 
> Addie, I would never leave her in the hot car. I love her. It is too dangerous.
> 
> ...



Cat, it wasn't me that mentioned about leaving her in the car. It was Dawg.


----------



## CatPat (Sep 9, 2013)

Addie said:


> Cat, it wasn't me that mentioned about leaving her in the car. It was Dawg.



Oh I am sorry! You are correct. I went too fast for myself in the post.

Dawglover, I promise I will not do this. The dogs could die in that heat. I need for my Azia to be with me for a very long time. I love her very much.

I promise I will be a safe driver and be very responsible with DA, Azia and our car. 

I was thinking of giving the car a name. My parents always called their cars a nice name and referred to them as females, like boats. Papa has a fishing vessel and she is called "Catina," for me.

Do you have ideas of a name?

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## taxlady (Sep 9, 2013)

I always name my cars. I think you have to drive it for a while to figure out what the car's name is. But, first, you have to figure out if it is a girl car or a boy car.


----------



## Addie (Sep 9, 2013)

taxlady said:


> I always name my cars. I think you have to drive it for a while to figure out what the car's name is. But, first, you have to figure out if it is a girl car or a boy car.



Oh you are so right Taxy. Some cars turn out to be brutes when you are driving them. They are hell bent to go their own way. That would be a boy car. And other cars respond immediately to your moves. That would be a girl car. 

If it turns out to be a boy car, Brutes would fit well. For a girl car, you could name her after DA.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 9, 2013)

Addie said:


> Oh you are so right Taxy. Some cars turn out to be brutes when you are driving them. They are hell bent to go their own way. That would be a boy car. And other cars respond immediately to your moves. That would be a girl car.
> 
> If it turns out to be a boy car, Brutes would fit well. For a girl car, you could name her after DA.



I disagree, Archie is a boy car and he's not a brute.  He is cool, suave, elegant...he's got pinstripes.


----------



## Addie (Sep 9, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I disagree, Archie is a boy car and he's not a brute.  He is cool, suave, elegant...he's got pinstripes.



I went back and took a good long look. I can see speed and the attitude of "I will take care of you when you are driving. I will get you where you want to go safely." Hmmmm. Now I am seeing a whole different light.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 9, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I disagree, Archie is a boy car and he's not a brute.  He is cool, suave, elegant...he's got pinstripes.



  I do agree with driving it around before naming your car.   Most of mine have been girls, other than Haley, the Mercury Comet.   Definitely a boy car.

We never did give Mom's Comet convertible a name.....


----------



## CatPat (Sep 9, 2013)

I think this one is a girl. Yes, Stela would be a good name! I shall think upon this. 

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 9, 2013)

Addie said:


> I went back and took a good long look. I can see speed and the attitude of "I will take care of you when you are driving. I will get you where you want to go safely." Hmmmm. Now I am seeing a whole different light.



Exactly!  Archie is a Subaru and is the safest car I have driven.  If we get snow this year, I get to try him out in the snow.  Since he looks like he's wearing a tux...he will look like a penguin in the snow


----------



## taxlady (Sep 9, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Exactly!  Archie is a Subaru and is the safest car I have driven.  If we get snow this year, I get to try him out in the snow.  Since he looks like he's wearing a tux...he will look like a penguin in the snow


Does he have all wheel drive? I love my all wheel drive.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 9, 2013)

taxlady said:


> Does he have all wheel drive? I love my all wheel drive.



He sure does.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 9, 2013)

Addie said:


> ...._*Put your seatbelt on, shut the phone off and then insert the key in the ignition.*_...


Addie, this might be a Meatloaf kind of post - you know, "Two Outta Three Ain't Bad".  Depending on the model, Cat's car might have a push-button start.  Most of the new cars are equipped that way.  I got used to it right away.  Himself is still thrown for a loop when he drives my car!  So Cat, key or button start?

My Sonata is a girl car - knew that as soon as I test drove her.  After two linebacker vans she's a blast to drive so I named her "Sally" - as in ride, Sally, ride!


----------



## CatPat (Sep 10, 2013)

It is a button start! I keep the remote inside my wallet. Gwen said this was a very good feature of the car. It makes it hard to become stolen.

It must sound strange to you but I have gone outside four times tonight to just look at it. 

It is very hard to believe she is all mine. Every time I look at her I have the tears.

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 10, 2013)

CatPat said:


> It is a button start! I keep the remote inside my wallet. Gwen said this was a very good feature of the car. It makes it hard to become stolen.
> 
> *It must sound strange to you but I have gone outside four times tonight to just look at it.
> *
> ...



Nope, doesn't sound strange at all.  I still wake up to look at my new cars...for about a week.


----------



## CatPat (Sep 10, 2013)

This is a wonderful thing! Thank you, Princess Fiona.

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## taxlady (Sep 10, 2013)

When I got Knud, my first Volvo and my first nice car, I went to the garage to look at him for months. It also took me over a week to figure out that he was a boy car. Most Volvos are. I think it's because of the emblem: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			













So, when I got Sigrid, my current Volvo, it took me a week to figure out that she was a girl car. I certainly went to look at her a lot.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 10, 2013)

CatPat said:


> .....It must sound strange to you but I have gone outside four times tonight to just look at it....



Not strange at all!  I've had my Sonata for just over six months and still get a thrill when I open the house door to step into the garage and see Sally instead of my old van.


----------



## CatPat (Sep 10, 2013)

Thank you! I love her! I am certain she is a girl. No. Wait.

Princess Fiona, remember your telling me of not putting the word "the" in front of nouns?

She is *THE* girl! The girl of all girls.

Ha, I broke a rule.

That was fun!

I still need a name for THE girl, though. I am trying to think of one which will fit. She is very quiet. She is luxurious, and she is very fast. 

What of a mixture of the names of us? We have: Catina, Stela, Azia, Kali, and Misty.

Errrmmm. I would ask DA but she is having a nap. She went out with her boyfriend while I was attending school and I think she had some beer.

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 10, 2013)

CatPat said:


> Thank you! I love her! I am certain she is a girl. No. Wait.
> 
> *Princess Fiona, remember your telling me of not putting the word "the" in front of nouns?*
> 
> ...



But in this instance, it is appropriate as she is THE girl car for you.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 10, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> But in this instance, it is appropriate as she is THE girl car for you.



+1!!


----------



## CatPat (Sep 11, 2013)

Yes she is! And I have a name for her. Joy! It is an American female name and it also is an emotion.

I think it is right for her, for she brings us very much joy.

How is this? Do you like it?

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## Addie (Sep 11, 2013)

CatPat said:


> Yes she is! And I have a name for her. Joy! It is an American female name and it also is an emotion.
> 
> I think it is right for her, for she brings us very much joy.
> 
> ...



Perfect!


----------



## CatPat (Sep 11, 2013)

Addie said:


> Perfect!



Thank you!

Uckkkkk...I think I see some bird poo on her hood.

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## Addie (Sep 11, 2013)

CatPat said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Uckkkkk...I think I see some bird poo on her hood.
> 
> ...



Don't park under trees! Bird Poo is caustic and can cause the paint to become damaged. Remove it as soon as  possible.


----------



## CatPat (Sep 11, 2013)

Addie said:


> Don't park under trees! Bird Poo is caustic and can cause the paint to become damaged. Remove it as soon as  possible.



I must park there. It is the closest handicapped parking space next to our home. DA has other spaces in the front but they are all under trees also and not so close.

I cleaned it from the car. I think I shall look for a cover for Joy. 

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Sep 11, 2013)

Get yourself one of those fake Owls that have a bobble head and sit it on the roof of your car. We have one on our boat and it works good.

http://www.gemplers.com/product/G73500/Rotating-Head-Owl


----------



## CatPat (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh! I like that! Thank you.

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## taxlady (Sep 11, 2013)

Addie said:


> Don't park under trees! Bird Poo is caustic and can cause the paint to become damaged. Remove it as soon as  possible.


I agree, get if off as soon as possible. Buy some terry cloth microfibre cloths. There can be grit in bird poo. It can scratch the paint if you aren't careful when you wipe it off. The terry cloth let's the grit not push against the paint. Also, spritz with some water before wiping.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 11, 2013)

Those fake owls only seem to work for a few months. Then the birds get familiar with it and it starts to get dirty.


----------



## CatPat (Sep 11, 2013)

Gwen and I went to Lowe's where I bought the carabiner and C clamp for Azia's car restraint and on the journey home, we stopped at Advance Auto and I bought two car covers! No more poo, at least at home. 

Joy has all her clothes on now.

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Sep 11, 2013)

taxlady said:


> Those fake owls only seem to work for a few months. Then the birds get familiar with it and it starts to get dirty.



We have had ours for two years now and it's still working. The trick is to move it around. Every other week we move it to a different spot on the boat.


----------



## CatPat (Sep 11, 2013)

That is a good idea! In this, the birds do not become so accustomed to it.

Papa has a fishing vessel! I should tell him of this.

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## Addie (Sep 11, 2013)

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> We have had ours for two years now and it's still working. The trick is to move it around. Every other week we move it to a different spot on the boat.



Same with my daughter. Only she has had hers on top of the roof of the house for even longer. Birds all over next door, not a one on her house. They don't even move it. They also have one on the side of the roof that faces the house with all the birdie poo on it.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 11, 2013)

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> We have had ours for two years now and it's still working. The trick is to move it around. Every other week we move it to a different spot on the boat.


That sounds like it would work. I see them on roofs with birds sitting next to and on the owls.


----------



## CatPat (Sep 11, 2013)

Ha, I saw bird poo on the car cover. I washed it off with the hose!

This does well! Joy is all clean under it.

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 12, 2013)

CatPat said:


> ....we stopped at Advance Auto and I bought two car covers! No more poo, at least at home.
> 
> *Joy has all her clothes on now*.
> 
> ...



     That is too funny Cat!


----------



## CatPat (Sep 12, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> That is too funny Cat!



Thank you! I thought it was funny too. I put the car cover over her and said to DA, "She is not naked any more. She has all her clothes on."

DA laughed also! Gwen was here, and she thought it was funny also!

I shall be driving a naked car when Joy does not have her clothes on.

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 12, 2013)

CatPat said:


> Gwen and I went to Lowe's where I bought the carabiner and C clamp for Azia's car restraint and on the journey home, we stopped at Advance Auto and I bought two car covers! No more poo, at least at home.
> 
> Joy has all her clothes on now.
> 
> ...



Cat, I thought you were talking about Azia pooping in Joy!  Thankfully, I read back through the thread.....


----------



## CatPat (Sep 12, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> Cat, I thought you were talking about Azia pooping in Joy!  Thankfully, I read back through the thread.....



Oh no! 

She had better not to poo in cars! 

Your friend,
~Cat


----------

